# Silly Question...



## Easy (May 12, 2007)

What should I wear to my first day of class? I know we're getting uniform shirts, and it is an academy-style class.  

I don't want to look like Mommy took me shopping...


----------



## akflightmedic (May 12, 2007)

I hate the mentality that a nice pair of khakis and a plain solid color polo would look like "mommy took me shopping".

This is what you should wear since it is academy style. Wear khakis and a solid color polo and it should give you a sense of pride and professionalism.

There is nothing wrong with wearing clothes that fit and are of "business casual" style. Its called being an adult and representing our profession the way it should be.

Good luck!


----------



## ECC (May 12, 2007)

I agree with ak.

I teach @ a community college, and at the Fire Academy. Nothing catches my eye faster than someone who arrives trying to look cool. Flip-flops, board-shorts and a t-shirt from whatever defunct sports team is not all that impressive. 

But...that is what some of these Gen-Y'ers think is OK to show up in...When, in reality it is not.

Khakis and a solid golf/polo with shoes...not sneakers...will make the appropriate first impression.


----------



## Easy (May 12, 2007)

Thanks folks...I agree with looking professional.  I wouldn't think of wearing flip-flops, etc.   I've never been ashamed of being a bit "over-dressed" as I would feel silly looking like I just got off the beach.  After all, I am 33 and not a teenager anymore.

Love this forum,  I check in every day.  Great stuff...

Can't wait to get started!


----------



## MMiz (May 12, 2007)

I think I went to the same EMT academy as you'll be attending.  OCC?

Everyone else has already said what I would have said.  They'll tell you more information about the dress code on the first day


----------



## SwissEMT (May 12, 2007)

This thread has actually made me consider getting some more fitting clothes for Paramedic school. Would that be out of place? I tend to dress well regardless, but Khakis and Polo shirt sounds quite good.

I try to look and perform to the highest standards, but never thought about dressing formal for Paramedic school.

Thoughts?


----------



## Easy (May 12, 2007)

MMiz said:


> I think I went to the same EMT academy as you'll be attending.  OCC?
> 
> Everyone else has already said what I would have said.  They'll tell you more information about the dress code on the first day



Macomb Community College... I was an OCC guy until last year, but now live in Macomb county and didn't want to pay extra tuition.  It's hard enough paying the regular rate.....


----------



## Tincanfireman (May 12, 2007)

I took my first EMT class at OCC back in '80 at the M-59/Squirrel Rd campus. Good times, and a curriculum that was so intense that the stuff I learned then still serves me to this day. Geez I'm old...


----------



## MMiz (May 12, 2007)

Tincanfireman said:


> I took my first EMT class at OCC back in '80 at the M-59/Squirrel Rd campus. Good times, and a curriculum that was so intense that the stuff I learned then still serves me to this day. Geez I'm old...


I'm assuming it was the same campus as they're in now (Auburn Hills), though in retrospect it looks fairly new.  Good times... good times.  I wouldn't have done it anywhere else.

From what I understand, MCC also has a very strong program.  Be sure to let us know how it goes!


----------



## Easy (May 12, 2007)

What stinks is that I work at a hospital and I'm used to wearing pajamas (scrubs) to work.  I havent worn real work clothes in 5 years


----------



## MMiz (May 12, 2007)

Easy said:


> What stinks is that I work at a hospital and I'm used to wearing pajamas (scrubs) to work.  I havent worn real work clothes in 5 years


Scrubs would be my ideal uniform.  They're cheap, cheap/easy to clean, and are just fun to wear.  I'd kill for scrubs.


----------



## Easy (May 12, 2007)

Scrubs rule, except in the winter.  I throw 'em out if they get to scummy... too many hospital bugs to take home, but I prolly carry them all anyway.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 13, 2007)

Personally, I like scrubs for the comfort but they also can be a pain. There very thin, and usually are not well designed for men and personally I feel they look unprofessional. Most employees never have their scrubs ironed or pressed and they fade pretty fast. Since now everyone wears scrubs from the kitchen help to housekeeping to nursing, it can be confusing and one can't determine what position they are. Since most wear ID badges with 1/2 lettering. It aggravates me to start a patient report to an ER only to be interrupted to be told " hold on, I'm not the nurse"... I am the ______(you fill in: tech, unit clerk, ECG tech, lab tech ??) 

R/r 911


----------



## Easy (May 13, 2007)

I agree.  They aren't the most sturdy pieces of material.  At our hospital, we're all color coded- Light blue for RN's, light green for CNA or Tech, maroon for Resiratory Therapists, dark blue for transport.  The patients are given a booklet explaining this...I don't think, however, that they read this in the throes of appendicitis pain or in the post-anesthesia glow of narcotics.  Good idea, though.  I think it helps staff more than it does the patients.


----------



## ECC (May 13, 2007)

SwissEMT said:


> This thread has actually made me consider getting some more fitting clothes for Paramedic school. Would that be out of place? I tend to dress well regardless, but Khakis and Polo shirt sounds quite good.
> 
> I try to look and perform to the highest standards, but never thought about dressing formal for Paramedic school.
> 
> Thoughts?


 
Define formal...I think you will do just fine with business casual...

An occasional oxford with a tie is not bad either.


----------



## SwissEMT (May 13, 2007)

ECC said:


> Define formal...I think you will do just fine with business casual...


More of the term I was looking for. Remember that my generation wears T-shirts the size of a small republic and are, generally speaking, a few french fries shy of a happy meal.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (May 13, 2007)

****ies pants are great, easy to wash and iron and they look neat, dark blue or black are good colors to work with and you cannot beat the price!  Closed toe shoes, dark color.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (May 13, 2007)

MMiz said:


> Scrubs would be my ideal uniform.  They're cheap, cheap/easy to clean, and are just fun to wear.  I'd kill for scrubs.



I say we start the Matt needs scrubs fund!!  What size Matt!


----------



## medman123 (May 13, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> ****ies pants are great


That is true, but when you buy them they are as stiff as a board, (you'll need lots of fabric softener) Good luck with your first day!^_^


----------



## VentMedic (May 13, 2007)

Clothes: 
Sturdy - easy to care for without falling apart.

Safety - depending on your clinicals around equipment, doesn't get entangled, doesn't flame or melt easily, keeps sharp equipment (pens, sisscors) in place without risk of puncture.  

Stealth - move easily and gracefully with professional composure and style. 

Scrubs; cheap, comfortable and can be boiled,  but the draw strings can slip and slide, can't carry alot of equipment unless spend more on "fancy" scrubs,


----------



## Easy (May 13, 2007)

Remember, Matt, scrubs run kind big...and fabric softener and HOT water... and no knots in the drawstrings- you'll never get them off if nature calls...


----------



## mcvey7218 (May 13, 2007)

I am an EMT-B student in Georgia.  Our instructor requires FULL uniform.  If we are not in uniform, we do not get into class or into clinical sites.  I bought black ****ie pants and black Bates ultralite boots.  We have polo shirts with the Star of Life and our name embroidered on it.  Even though we are students, we are still part of the profession, so we should take pride in it.  Dress nice... it will reflect better on you.  Good luck!


----------



## Easy (May 13, 2007)

I'm SURE that we'll be in uniform for class, but we won't get our shirts until day 1.  I'm a good boy, I'll do what I'm told.

Go Pistons, Go Tigers, Go Red Wings!


----------



## MMiz (May 14, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> I say we start the Matt needs scrubs fund!!  What size Matt!


Unfortunately I can't see my middle school principal allowing me to wear scrubs to school.  It would surely bring casual Fridays to a whole new level though


----------



## Tincanfireman (May 14, 2007)

MMiz said:


> Unfortunately I can't see my middle school principal allowing me to wear scrubs to school.


 
Oh, we'll buy him/her a pair then, if you insist. It can only be an improvement over what half of the kids wear anyway


----------



## BossyCow (May 14, 2007)

I still remember the heavily made up, slightly overweight, bleached blonde who attended (for the third time without passing) a firefighter recruit class.  She showed up regularly in lycra, crop tops and flip flops.  I heard later that she read somewhere this was a good way to snag a firefighter for a husband/boyfriend.  She just rotated through all the local volunteer agencies.  She never did the EMT class though, just the FF


----------



## Easy (May 16, 2007)

I can think of at least 10 better ways to spend my time and money...sheesh!


----------



## mfrjason (May 22, 2007)

Easy said:


> What should I wear to my first day of class? I know we're getting uniform shirts, and it is an academy-style class.
> 
> I don't want to look like Mommy took me shopping...




Pair of black pants and a nice polo shirt.


----------



## Jon (May 25, 2007)

For my medic class... clinical uniform was blue trousers and a issued yellow polo shirt. I usually wore the "cell-phone-pocket" ****ies pants... they are sturdy and the "cell phone" pocket was perfect for 3-4 pairs of gloves. My trauma shears went in by belt, behind my back, and the scope was around my neck. My instructor didn't "like" BDU's or EMS pants... he felt they appeared unprofessional.


----------



## Easy (May 25, 2007)

OK, so my uniform is black pants, BDU's fine, our issued t-shirt for class, issued polo shirt for clinicals, and black shoes or boots.  Ten demerits for incomplete, dirty, or non-existent uniform.

And that's that


----------

